# Oldencraig for sale - alternative yards?



## Witney (30 July 2010)

With Oldencraig on the market and its future uncertain, can anyone advise me of any other livery yards in Surrey that have an indoor with a good surface?

All and any suggestions appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## BigRed (30 July 2010)

It is not Surrey, but its not far from OEC.  Gemsbrook Dressage is in Slinfold which is W Sussex.  The owner is Paula Sherwood who trained with Vicky Thompson and Rocky.  She has an indoor and outdoor school, it is a small yard, but the surfaces are actually much better than OEC.


----------



## jessie7 (30 July 2010)

Yes I have heard amazing things about Exfold Equestrian!


----------



## CastleMouse (30 July 2010)

Interesting that Oldencraig is for sale; I hadn't heard about that...

What are the reasons being given?


----------



## BBH (30 July 2010)

I think H & H said the owner wanted to do more in building and property.

Thats three for sale now including Catheston I wonder who'll be next.


----------



## Tanta (30 July 2010)

interesting with Oldencraig that they said they had invested £7.5milion in it - and it is for sale for offers over £6million. Doesnt sound as if it will have been profitable exercise then...but  I'm not sure how anyone can ever really get money back from investing in big yards like that. I think you have to do it because you love it, and not for financial gain (although I am sure there are exceptions)

Will be interesting to see who buys it though


----------



## splash30 (30 July 2010)

Can someone point me to a link as I cannot find it, hope the comps carry on with the new owner as they have loads, nearly every weekend


----------



## Witney (30 July 2010)

Thank you everyone for your suggestions! Much appreciated!


----------



## Divasmum (4 August 2010)

There was an article about Oldencraig and Milton Keynes Event Centres being for sale in this weeks Horse and Hound.


----------



## PippiPony (4 August 2010)

Can't see it on the Hamptons website.  Anyone found the advert at all?  i heard at hickstead at the weekend it would be 8m not 6m, which would make more sense with what they have spent on it.  But is suppose it just shows that cost does not equal value if it is 6m.


----------



## spacefaer (5 August 2010)

The H&H article says that they've invested £7.5million into it, expect offers in excess of £6mill to buy it. Ian Winfield is quoted as saying that it is one of the best centres in the Uk, if not in Europe.  He wants nothing to change for the clients and that his wife will be able to stay on at the yard.

I can't imagine anyone buying OEC and having it as a private yard - it's too big - they're bound to want liveries!


----------



## Thisbe (10 August 2010)

The yard is impressive very strange that they would want to sell after investing so much into it ????


----------



## misterjinglejay (10 August 2010)

Mmmm .......wonder why?


----------



## hellsbells881 (17 August 2010)

there's bilsington priory further south although its quite a way around from oldencraig...


----------



## amage (18 August 2010)

It could just be going on the market to establish if there is interest and as a valuation exercise. That happened with a show centre over here. It was advertised to establish valuation for the purposes of an asset management type thing. Can happen quite often with large properties apparently


----------



## wipeout (18 August 2010)

Here's the link:

http://www.hamptons.co.uk/en-gb/property-details/?propertyref=GUC040105


----------



## Thisbe (18 August 2010)

ooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhit it is so pretty although I went for a lesson and got shouted at when I took my coat of and just plonked it on the edge ....too strict for me


----------

